# Sadzīves tehnika >  mātesplates remonts

## farfar

Jautājums vai ko šādu var salabot, jeb bezcerīgi un uz īso var būt sagājis vēl kkas?

----------


## juris90

man liekas, ka šo labot nav verts un tas ir sarežģīti, mātesplatei celiņi tiek taisit daudzos slāņos, tur var būt gan pardeguši celiņi gan sagajuši uz īso.  ::

----------


## janys

gan jau var mēģināt sapojīt bet vai darbosies  ::

----------


## Dovjatinsh

kas tieši tev nosvila? Man ir problēma, salaidu uz ''īso'' USB štepseli, kompis izrubijās, barošanas bloks beigts, pieslēdzu citu bloku, mātene strādā, ekrāns neko nerāda, pēc tam kaut kas nodzirksteļoja, nepiefiksēju kas, un tagad māteni nav iespējams dabūt pie dzīvības.
Gaišreģi saka ka beigts Dienvidu tilts, un remontam nav jēgas, jo tas pārsniedz mātenes pašizmaksu..

----------


## Obsis

Gaišreģi teica arī, ka mūsu Dienvidu Tilts sagāzīšoties Daugavā. Bet vēl šodien braucu pāri, un stāv kā štiks.
Bet par mātenēm, atšķirībā no mātēm - kuru cena ir apaļa bezgalība, tās maksā gana maz, lai remontēšanai neizbēgami patērētajā laikā būtu sapelnīta nauda duci tādu pašu māteņu nopirkšanai.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

paldies, par atbildi  ::

----------

